# Amazon is cutting funding for some delivery



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ama...tch-delivery-companies-monitor-drivers-2019-1


Starting Thursday, Amazon will stop paying dispatch fees to the companies that deliver its packages to customers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dispatchers don't assign routes. Amazon does that. Dispatchers I know do almost nothing. I wouldn't want to pay them for sitting behind a desk playing on their phones for most of the day. Most DSPs use their drivers to dispatch for them anyways.

The extra payment mentioned in the article is just overtime requests. Amazon can approve or deny overtime. Amazon knows that some drivers milk the time.

The article title is misleading.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

So....?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amazon is worse than Uber and Lyft combined, don’t believe me go work for them for a week.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Trump is right about Jeff Bezos is just another con man just like Trump, the only difference he touts liberal causes while screwing his own employees and contractors.


----------

